# lookng for a ear cropping vet near gallup nm



## swayne6408 (Jan 17, 2011)

i am looking for a vet that will do ear cropping near gallup nm. i found one in mancos ,co but its $400.. and thats a little to steap for me. if you can help me that would be great..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Performanceknls* might be able to help you. She is located in NM. $400 is about the going rate; additionally, a cheaper ear crop may not always be a quality crop. Lisa (performanceknls) crops her dog's ears so PM her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is not good vets in New Mexico except down in Las cruses. I drive from Los Lunas to Las cruses to get my dogs cropped and the cost is about $250 per dog. He does a great job his name is Dr Schumacker. I just got my whole litter done by him last year and he did them perfect!


----------

